# Monster-Mania Con...3/12-3/14



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone else going? I'm going to the Cherry Hill, NJ Convention...I go to all of them..

MONSTER-MANIA HORROR CONVENTION - The Hottest names in Horror come here first!


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm going. 8~)>


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Finn said:


> I'm going. 8~)>



With us!  I'm going to be sooo freakin' tired & half deaf from the Alice in Chains concert the night before...


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

VNOMISS said:


> With us!  I'm going to be sooo freakin' tired & half deaf from the Alice in Chains concert the night before...




Yeah. You better pick up some 5-hour Enery Drink.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

thats a good idea actually


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh, I'm full of them. Good ideas that is. LOL
Those 5 Hour Engergy Drinks really helped me on my way back from the Alice Cooper concert in AC.


----------

